

FrOSCon Stream - gambo
http://streaming.froscon.org

======
olegp
Here is a link to my presentation on the future of server side JavaScript:
[http://www.slideshare.net/olegp/the-future-of-server-side-
ja...](http://www.slideshare.net/olegp/the-future-of-server-side-javascript)

Common Node, the project I'm working on, is at
<http://olegp.github.com/common-node/>

------
davidroetzel
Thanks to whoever posted this. Greetings from the FrOSCon office!

Here is the online schedule, so you know when to watch the streams:

<http://programm.froscon.de>

Note that the time zone is UTC +2

------
leh
FrOSCon is a quite nice conference. Been there since the first year.

